# Farming In USA



## Waverley Farm (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi there, I am a 53yr old married SA Farmer and we want to Leave SA to start a new life in USA probably Texas what is the process ??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Waverley Farm said:


> Hi there, I am a 53yr old married SA Farmer and we want to Leave SA to start a new life in USA probably Texas what is the process ??


Work your way through the visa stickies at the beginning of the forum. It will give you an idea about the complexity of US immigration.
Google "tx farming association" which will bring an overload of professional and governmental associations. Contact them.
2011 was so far the worst year in recorded history as far as weather is concerned. DFW had the first rainfall in 49 days on Friday. 
What makes you want to move to the US especially Texas? You say start a new life - are you financially set to pull this through?


----------



## Waverley Farm (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I don't know if you follow international new. The farm murders in SA is around 1 farmer family per day and we do not particularly get any assistance. There is a huge exodus of farmers now leaving SA due to security reasons and land reform. We have nowhere to go. therefore we sell our farm and go


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Waverley Farm said:


> Thank you for the reply. I don't know if you follow international new. The farm murders in SA is around 1 farmer family per day and we do not particularly get any assistance. There is a huge exodus of farmers now leaving SA due to security reasons and land reform. We have nowhere to go. therefore we sell our farm and go


With an investor visa you will have to show profitability and employment of people legally authorized to work in the US. Otherwise your visa will be void. At 21 your kids will be on their own. 500k invested at risk will basically give you access to a green card whihc is the first step to ccitizenship.
Subsidies and government support will not be available as far as I know.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you also looked at New Zealand? 

Farming in the US is done on a very large scale. It may not be easy to break into the farming industry without a lot of cash reserves. 

It may be easier to emigrate to NZ from SA (as have a lot of SAs in past years).


----------



## Waverley Farm (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you perhaps know of someone, I can contact in this regard??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Waverley Farm said:


> Hi there, I am a 53yr old married SA Farmer and we want to Leave SA to start a new life in USA probably Texas what is the process ??



I'm sorry that's happening to you and your family. 

If you ever find a way to come to the States, you can search for farms on this site. The bottom of the page has more information on individual States.

LandsofAmerica.com - Land for Sale, Farms for Sale, Ranches for Sale, Acreage


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stormgal said:


> I'm sorry that's happening to you and your family.
> 
> If you ever find a way to come to the States, you can search for farms on this site. The bottom of the page has more information on individual States.
> 
> LandsofAmerica.com - Land for Sale, Farms for Sale, Ranches for Sale, Acreage


Add half a million for an EB5 GC (covers spouse and unmarried kids under 21) and he's in.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Add half a million for an EB5 GC (covers spouse and unmarried kids under 21) and he's in.


How about the diversity visa? Does he qualify?
I just find it so sad he has to live looking over his shoulder in fear of genocide


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stormgal said:


> How about the diversity visa? Does he qualify?


If he was born in an eligible country, yes. Worth a shot, and it'll be opening in a few weeks. But you still have better odds of winning at roulette by putting all your money on one number.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Uruguay and Paraguay might be other choices to check out. Land is cheaper and more productive than most of Texas, same or lower crime rates, and less government involved... but you might need to pick up some Spanish. Just a thought from an old farm boy in the Midwest US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Some recent TX info

Star-Telegram.com Search


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

If you Google "Uruguay Farms", there is a slide presentation by a law firm called Fischer & Scgickendantz that gives the highlights of costs, soils, taxes and expats in farming there.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Uruguay is actually not a bad idea.

Why Uruguay is a Favorite with both Investors and Those Seeking a New Residency - EFAM | Escape From America Magazine | EFAM | Escape From America Magazine


----------



## savannah77 (Sep 28, 2011)

Waverley Farm said:


> Thank you for the reply. I don't know if you follow international new. The farm murders in SA is around 1 farmer family per day and we do not particularly get any assistance. There is a huge exodus of farmers now leaving SA due to security reasons and land reform. We have nowhere to go. therefore we sell our farm and go


Where did you get that insane stat from ? The T.A.U reports that 1500 farmers and family of all races have been murdered since 1990 and they are extrememly right wing pro white farmers orginisation. 1 is too many but don't just make stuff up. 

Farm Attacks and Farm Murders in South Africa : A Conservative Estimate | TIA MYSOA

Please note there is nothing conservative about the estimates (the blog is white extremist and added that for flavour) and that it includes people of all "races".

*************** perhaps someone just sold you a pack of alarmist lies ? Someone like Adriana Stuijt maybe ?

THE 3000 BOER FARMER "GENOCIDE" MYTH


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

savannah77 said:


> Where did you get that insane stat from ? The T.A.U reports that 1500 farmers and family of all races have been murdered since 1990 and they are extrememly right wing pro white farmers orginisation. 1 is too many but don't just make stuff up.
> 
> Farm Attacks and Farm Murders in South Africa : A Conservative Estimate | TIA MYSOA
> 
> ...


Right! Your opinions on how peaceful south africa is and how anyone and everyone who disagrees with you is insulted, suggests far too much hostility. Please would you conduct yourself in a more polite fashion and have some respect for other peoples views and opinions, which are just as valid as yours! Its getting tiresome and not creating a good image of you or SA

Jo


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> Right! Your opinions on how peaceful south africa is and how anyone and everyone who disagrees with you is insulted suggests far too much hostility. Please would you conduct yourself in a more polite fashion and have some respect for other peoples views and opinions, which are just as valid as your! Its getting tiresome and not creating a good image of you or SA
> 
> Jo


THANK YOU jojo! I have abandoned three different replies to this post, and yours is so much more elegant.

To the OP - consider Uruguay. It's safer than SA, lower costs than the US, plenty of water and good soil, and a lot less of the political B.S. than either alternative.


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

I know its not the USA but apparently some former USSR countries are VERY interested in SA farmers. I saw a program on TV. I am going to say it was Georgia, but would not stake my life on it. If it is Geogia then at least you can see rugby there!!


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Why Texas?

South East Tennessee has an abundance of Farm and Farmers and the trend here is to Organic sustainable farming.

Crabtree Farms

Crabtree Farms of Chattanooga - Non-Profit Organization - Chattanooga, TN | Facebook

Seasonal Foods | Natural Local Food | Chattanooga Sustainable Food Shop | Sequatchie Cove Farm

Gaining Ground - Home Page


----------

